# Mud Fever Nothing is working



## Hawks27 (31 January 2013)

I have been through the forum and used some of the advice and after 2 weeks of no joy and his legs starting to get puffy i called the vet he has had antibiotics injection worst of the large ones shaved and cleaned a bottle of liquid which i believe was called karidox and i was given fuciderm and told to apply this every day and keep hibiscrub cleaning if required.
2days prior to finding anything i had brished him and his legs were smooth and clean no sign new years day i went to pick his feet out ebfore turning him out and his leg felt a little lumpy and warm on investigating what i thought was a cut a pick length of hiar and flesh fell off on examing his legs there were lots of scabby lumps and a similar long length came off his hind cannon i suspected mud fever (i must be lucky in 18yrs of working with horses and big yards i have never seen a single case!) i cleaned his legs with luke warm water and hibiscrub genlty towel tried and appiled sudocream to open sores as werent bleeding just raw. i went home did my research and it appeared i was on the right tracks so kept him in for 2 weeks just exercising him on the road mucking him out 3 x a day to ensure his bed was  dry making sure he had a thick straw bed etc. kept hibiscrub bathing every couple of days and slathering on the sudocream to soften scabs and gently rubbing off the loose ones daily and applying more cream if nesacery. there seemed a litle imporvement but then he got worse so i called the vet again theres been some improvement but he is still getting fresh scabs even thou the open sores look much better hes not healing up and hes getting frustrated with being in as now been 4 weeks his 2 weeks of vet treatment is out and i will be calling the vet back today but if anybody has any other suggestions please let me know im thinking of asking the vet to take skin scrapings / bloods to make sure nothing moe sinister going on.
Horse is happy and healthy in himself eating and drinking well and i have no real concerns that he is ill at all other than the obvisou scabby legs hes not lame etc and thankfully is a darling and very tolerent horse.
I've bought the boots pig oil and sulphur and keretex mud shield powder in preperation for turning him back out but obviously he won't be going out till the skin has fully recovered.
I truley am at a loss and don't know what to try next so any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## be positive (31 January 2013)

The hibiscrub may be stopping the healing process, once the area is clean I just keep it dry and use whatever cream I have, only washing again if they get muddy or are really oozing from a sore, then only the target area, the antibiotics should be healing from within, it can just be a case of him  being slow to get over it.


----------



## Hexx (31 January 2013)

I would stop hibiscrubbing as you get into a cycle of wet legs, dry legs, wet legs, dry legs and then also it can get quite sore with the constant washing.

I have found that sometimes putting Aluminium spray on the worst affected areas helps too - it dries out the area and gives a breathable barrier to wet/mud - I have had some good results with it.

Then once the mudfever is clear - slather in pig oil and don't hose the mud off.


----------



## siennamum (31 January 2013)

I think an awful lot of these problems are due to fungus rather than, or as well as bacteria. In your place I would only wash every few days and dry thoroughly afterwards. I would apply clomatrizole at least once, if not twice a day for the duration. I find sudocreme completely counter productive for MF, it has always worsened the problem rather than helping. 
If you worry that the hibiscrub is too harsh ask the vet if you can get some malaseb.


----------



## Pipkin (31 January 2013)

Over washing doesn't help, neither does hibiscrub. My mare has her hind legs covered in it, she's like a leper with all her flesh dropping off, the only thing that is clearing it up is keeping her legs dry and i alternate between sulphur cream and keratex daily. If you want the scabs off try Muddy Marvel it's great stuff


----------



## Nari (31 January 2013)

I agree with everyone about the hibiscrub, don't do it too often. Also my horse may be unusual but he reacts to Sudacrem, it makes his skin very sore & then it starts peeling off in strips.


----------



## Hawks27 (31 January 2013)

the vet mentioned this i stoped bathing the whole legs daily litterayl just washing any mud / stable muck off the affected areas before applying the fuciderm gel they gave me to help recover the scabby areas it just doesn't appear to eb doing much and its been 2weeks since started this process and am just getting a little worried thankfully though he isnt sick in himself which is good he seemed lots better in first couple of days after vet visit but now he is becoming sensitive on the sores and they appear to be getting worse which is concerning


----------



## Hawks27 (31 January 2013)

I washed the sudocream off before the vet started on him as i found ti was making no improvement and he hasnt had any creams on since i have the muddy marvel stuff hadn't used it yet as wanted the vets work to complete first but i will give this ago and look into the aluminium spray too.
He hasnt had any obvisou reactions to any products where the scabs did come off the large areas the skin looks a nice halthy pink not red or irratated which is good but sadly he jsut keeps getting mroe scabs next to the healing ones. no of the exposed flesh looks irratated.
Thank you for the good responses


----------



## Orangehorse (31 January 2013)

Look to nutrition as well - although this isn't a short term solution I know.  

I had a mare that used to get mud fever and I changed her to a feed balancer and after some time realised that she hadn't suffered from mud fever since. She came in over night and I put vaseline on her legs every day before turnout as well.

My present  horse came to me with mud fever as a 2 year old, in fact it was noted on the vetting.  Since then he has always been fed a balancer - now Top Spec - he has never had mud fever.  I check him regularly as I can hardly believe it, considering the conditions he is turned out in, and he comes in with soaking wet, muddly legs every day.


----------



## Nari (31 January 2013)

If it gets a good hold it can be a bitch to clear 

When I put any cream on I not only apply it to the scabs but the whole area around which does seems to stop it spreading. I also never pick scabs, firstly because I don't want to make him funny about having his legs handled (horse is a bit of a wuss) & secondly because I think it damages the edges of the skin & encourages it to spread. They fall off as the cream softens them anyway. Lastly sometimes putting a thick layer of cream on & stable bandaging over the top can seem to be more effective than just cream, don't ask me why though.


----------



## Nari (31 January 2013)

Good point Orangehorse, I've had far less problems since feeding a good balancer & sorting out gut problems.


----------



## pines of rome (31 January 2013)

My boy has mudfever this year, I tried sudocrem and it seemed to make matters a whole lot worse! I am now using zinc & castor oil and it is improving!


----------



## Hawks27 (31 January 2013)

thanks orange horse i have considered this too i already feed a low sugar starch diet as i keep natural barefoot horses and his feet aren't fab i only bought him in october so not had him long hes a pink skinned overo american paint horse so he does have delicate flesh bless him. hes currently fed unmolassed chaff with micronised linseed brewers yeast seaweed and rosehips was considering changing him over to pro hoof from porgessive earth as his feet are not the best. hes not backed yet so isnt in ridden work but i am exercising him in hand till weather improved and i can ge thim started under saddle. Our fields arent too hurendous muddy gateways but majority of land isnt bad at all.
he also get s a couple of carrots and the fiber cubes in his treat ball no sugary licks no crap not a fan hes fed good meadow hay not haylage.
Not sur eif there is anything else i can feed him that would help improve his skin so recomendatiosn welcome as obvisouly once hes recoverd i want to do my damndest to make sure it never comes back.


----------



## Lucinda (31 January 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't use Hibiscrub, this is what my vet says about it:

"Who is still using Hibiscrub on open wounds?

Please note that on anything other than intact skin, only solutions of below 0.02% chlorhexidine concentration are considered beneficial for use as a wound flush, but not as a scrub. Higher concentrations are cytotoxic.
When a chemical is cytotoxic, it means that it kills certain healthy tissue or immune cells needed for healing. and some studies have shown its use to delay healing and reduce collagen production, decreasing tensile strength of healed wounds or lesions.

Hibiscrub is a chlorhexidine gluconate 4% solution used for hand disinfection, washing and skin cleansing before and after surgery. As such, it is not labelled for use on broken skin anyway so stop using it on open wounds including mud-fever type skin conditions."


I have had to deal with quite a few mud fever cases this year and some of them have taken 6 weeks-2 months of daily care to get rid of. I use Coatex medicated shampoo or Maleseb to wash the area (keeping the washing to a minimum as others have said), then drying, then either Fucibet cream (from my vet) or Flamazine. To get rid of scabs I put sudocreme, then cling film, then bandage, leave 24 hours, then remove and scabs come with it. All these horses have been out 24/7 while being treated as don't have the option to stable.

My vet's advice was you just have to keep at it, and so far, in every case, eventually it has gone, but as I said above, in at least 2 horses it has taken at least 6 weeks of daily care.

Good luck with your horse, I am sure you will get there in the end


----------



## whisp&willow (31 January 2013)

is pig oil, just baby oil?  (sure someone told me that once?)  We have been clear of any mud fever this year, then all of a sudden within a week, my mare's hair is so short, not broken the skin yet, but need to act fast!  

My plan was to just wash off if and when necessary, and just petrolium jelly with added tea tree oil.


----------



## RCP Equestrian (31 January 2013)

Definitely try Equi-Oil, worked within days for my mare when she had it pretty bad. Cleared it up and now I just keep a bottle handy to help prevent it. Check out their website, would 100% recommend it! It also helps with sweet itch and other skin conditions. Hope this helps


----------



## Maesfen (31 January 2013)

Agree with everyone about Hibiscrub, it should be banned for public use it's so dangerous to the skin.  Also agree about the diet, it makes so much difference.

FWIW if the legs aren't swelling or they're lame then my old vet suggested letting it heal by itself which it does very easily; it's when you muck about that it seems to take longer and cause more trouble.  My foal got it this year (with 4 whites and upto his fetlocks in water each day, not surprising) and I didn't touch it at all, it's clearing nicely now and the hair is growing back.

If you must mess with it then I recommend Protocon rubbed very gently in a circular motion but don't attempt to pull off any scabs; just keep applying the cream on top of the other cream and in a few days the scabs will be off and healing.


----------



## Hawks27 (31 January 2013)

i have kept him in to ensure he keeps the legs dry and been mucking out regularly though day as he is a bit of a mucky devil, he has on the whole kept his legs clean and dry and have kept washing down to jsut wiping any mucky areas with a damp sponge cloth and toweling dry best as possible most days its been every couple of days an di have kept it to a bare minimum this last 2 weeks following much advice about thier legs being dry being the most important thing. i will investigate the following products mentioned am reluctant to turn him out in fear it will get worse and i don't want to put the field boots on incase they rub the scabs and cause more damage i havent picked any scabs if thiery losoe or crumbling when ive been applying the gel i have literally jsut brushed them off with my hand or teased them out of his feathers with my fingers if there still attached to the skin i havent touched them. i will look into the other proudcts recommend and trial them on different limbs and see which if any of them work. thanks


----------



## Pasha (31 January 2013)

My poor boy has suffered from mud-fever every year I have had him until this year... I used to keep it at bay by keeping his legs clean and dry and treating any scabs with Flamazine, however, he permenantly had a little bit on one of his heels all year round!

In September he got another bad bout which resulted in more Flamazine + antibiotics and I had had enough!

Was recommended EquiMed AG Boots by Tempi on here - you hose legs, towel dry and pop the boots on at night... within a week all scabes went and despite the deluge of rain/mud/then snow/ then more mud, he has remained scab free


----------



## LucyPriory (31 January 2013)

I agree re Hibiscrub and any other noxious chemicals. IMO seaweed is a poor source of minerals, particularly in some areas. Its high in iron which inhibits absorption of other minerals. Horses short of copper find it hard to fight off skin and other infections. I think the idea of swopping to Pro Hoof is a good one. It tastes foul so you may need to blend it with micronised linseed before stirring into the rest of the bucket food.


----------



## pigpony (31 January 2013)

I'd try dermasol cream, I used this on a very stubborn case on my welsh a few years ago. Plaster it on and just wipe it off and reapply - don't wash it off. It breaks down the scabs and heals the skin underneath. 

After it cleared I used udder cream as a preventative and it worked very well. I now only was his legs off if I'm going somewhere or for the farrier, they are then dried and he wears wicking stable chaps. 

It's very trial and error, what works for one doesn't for another. Hadn't seen dermasol cream mentioned so thought I'd suggest it too you as another option


----------



## Billabongchick (31 January 2013)

I have been having nightmares with MF with our very sensitive TB mare. It was bad enough it was starting to make her lame on and off. I have tried; Muddy Buddy shampoo (gave up as had to get legs wet too much), Bepanthen (baby bum cream) with Tea Tree and Lavender added, Purple Spray (to try to dry it out), then tried Hypocare (am) and Flamazine (overnight).  

Current status is that the last 5 days she has been on box rest and will stay that way til it's got rid of - so far this is working; 

Day 1 - Gently Hibiscrub and shampoo to remove dirt as much as possible.
Thin layer of Flamazine under gamgee and stable bandages. Left on for 2 days.

Day 3 - Swelling down quite a bit but one leg looking quite infected where largest scab is (bigger than 50p and about 8mm proud). Washed all bad areas with warm water boiled from kettle which cleared the gunk and made some smaller scabs slide off. Gently used warm sponge to remove any loosened scabs but worst ones still very stubborn in places. Decided to help things along on worst leg by using Sudocrem and clingfilming/gamgee/bandage and other legs used Flamazine and gamgee/bandage (no clingfilm). We thought Flamazine under clingfilm for such a long period of time might be too irritating.

Day 4 - Significant improvement on all legs but Sudocrem/clingfilmed area seeming to work best. Wash off with warm boiled water and gentle sponging to remove more loosened bits. Then loads of Sudocrem on all affected bits and clingfilm/gamgee/bandage all legs.

Day 5 - Wash/sponge scabs with warm water again causing the worst 50p sized scab to slide off (yay!) leaving nice pink skin underneath. Most scabs are now gone or very loosened and swelling is right down on the worst leg. Re-do thick Sudocrem, clingfilm/gamgee/bandage for a final go at remaining small scabs.

Day 6 (Today) - Will see what they are like later but plan is to sponge scabs again (hopefully all will be gone after that) and then apply thin layer of Flamazine over whole legs if not too raw and then gamgee/bandage which will be left on for 2 days.

After 2 days hopefully shouldn't need sponging so will just reapply Flamazine/gamgee/bandage and leave on for another two days. This should give the new skin a chance to heal in a sterile environment.

Hopefully if by day 10 the skin is looking ok then I will swop to Hypocare spray just to kill any bacteria and dry out and will continue to bandage for a few days more then eventually stop using the bandaging altogether and just use Hypocare spray. I will be using polo bandages with turnout boots over the top when she can start going out again (to stop T/O boots rubbing) and will ask YO to only turn out if dry/cold weather. 

She is happy in (thank goodness) and fairly clean and hence until dry weather arrives against my usual principles of turnout being very important she will stay in if necessary. As an ex racer she is used to it and if it means stopping her legs getting sore then it must be done.  

Sorry for the essay but I thought this info might be of help to others as it has nearly made me cry how sore it has made her....


----------



## HopeforMe (31 January 2013)

I battled with mudfever in 8 horses for 3 months last year, so I know how frustrating it can be.

Where your horse is pink-skinned, I'd suspect he may have an underlying allergy or sensitivity that ia making it harder to clear up. Have there been any changes in his pasture, bedding, hay? Also all the scrubbing and creams may be making it worse.

What worked with mine:
 Keep legs clean and dry. Wash only when muddy and use mild shampoo.
 Stop using creams and ointments. These don't allow the skin to dry and provide a moist environment for bacteria and fungi to grow. Use zinc sudocream as a barrier only if turning out.
 Powder legs with Gold Bond itch powder or similar,
 Do not pick scabs, but you can rub off loose bits.
 Make sure you are feeding sufficient zinc and copper. If not, supplement. Low sugar diet (I think you are already doing this).
 Discuss with your vet the possibility of allergies and possibility of giving antihistamine or even a course of Dexamethisone. I have two that require this and both are long stockinged pink-skinned types.
 As much exercise as you can give to help circulation and healing. I turnout as long as it isn't really muddy.
 Wash brushes, towels, anything that touches MF to keep from reinfecting.

I haven't had nearly as much trouble with MF this year. We catch it really early and keep it clean, dry and powdered. Good luck with it.


----------



## kirstykate (31 January 2013)

Clean legs with warm salty water and another huge thumbs up for Flamazine, works wonders


----------



## Purple18 (31 January 2013)

hiibisrub once and try to get as many scabs off as possible if they can bare it leave them dry don't put barrier cream on it just traps in the injection  let them dry out throughly don't hibisrub them or anything after the first time so try tio do a good done the first time when there starting to heal you can the  use something like flazmine a thin amount over the area morning and night try not to mess with it too much.


Are the scabs yellow or a normal scab brown colour ? once they have gone a brown colour don't pick them anymore it healing it's really important you get all of yellow scabs off there the injection and the problem 



good luck


----------



## Gucc (31 January 2013)

For those of you who are struggling with persistent MF it may be worthwhile doing a search on here or google for leukoclastic vasculitis, especially if it affects the white skin of your horses.  My gelding has this and although looks similar to MF it is treated in a completely different way.   You would need yo have your vet diagnose this but it is worth researching the condition.   I have found molasses, alfalfa and certain chaffs can cause a flair up.


----------



## applecart14 (31 January 2013)

I would consider leaving him in for a period of a few days to maybe a couple of weeks to allow the mud fever to completely clear up.  Only when its 100% gone can you turn back out making sure the legs are completely dry before applying a barrier e.g. lard and flowers of sulphur mixed, or Keratex.

You really need to break the cycle completely.


----------



## Izzwizz (31 January 2013)

After trying various things I have found that using Dermoline Tea Tree antil fungal shampoo helped on clipped legs.  Thoroughly dry then apply either Keratex mud shield powder or the Lincoln Muddy Buddy powder.  This keeps her legs dry and really does seem to keep the wet and mud out.  I have tried pig oil, baby oil etc but the powders seem to work best.  My mare is grey and lives out and has never had this before.  I only wash her legs off, and then only from the fetlocks down, around every 7-10 days.  The recent icy time helped the healing as no blooming mud to battle with.  Its a test now as its back to wet and muddy conditions, field is on a gentle slope so fairly well drained.  If only it would stop raining to help things dry up!


----------



## aimsymc (31 January 2013)

I managed to clear up a nasty case of MF very quickly using camrosa ointment. I can't recommend it enough! Had tried loads of other stuff and thought I'd give camrosa a try after being recommended by my yard owner. Washed legs with the shampoo, left legs to dry, applied ointment and kept stabled for 2 days. Reapllied


----------



## aimsymc (31 January 2013)

Bloody phone sorry!! Re applied ointment after 2 days and turned out as usual. Washed of worst of mud daily and within a week had no scabs or sores and had nice pink healthy skin! I now only apply ointment about every 4 day's. Well worth a go imo!


----------



## Hawks27 (31 January 2013)

Billabongchick said:



			I have been having nightmares with MF with our very sensitive TB mare. It was bad enough it was starting to make her lame on and off. I have tried; Muddy Buddy shampoo (gave up as had to get legs wet too much), Bepanthen (baby bum cream) with Tea Tree and Lavender added, Purple Spray (to try to dry it out), then tried Hypocare (am) and Flamazine (overnight).  

Current status is that the last 5 days she has been on box rest and will stay that way til it's got rid of - so far this is working; 

Day 1 - Gently Hibiscrub and shampoo to remove dirt as much as possible.
Thin layer of Flamazine under gamgee and stable bandages. Left on for 2 days.

Day 3 - Swelling down quite a bit but one leg looking quite infected where largest scab is (bigger than 50p and about 8mm proud). Washed all bad areas with warm water boiled from kettle which cleared the gunk and made some smaller scabs slide off. Gently used warm sponge to remove any loosened scabs but worst ones still very stubborn in places. Decided to help things along on worst leg by using Sudocrem and clingfilming/gamgee/bandage and other legs used Flamazine and gamgee/bandage (no clingfilm). We thought Flamazine under clingfilm for such a long period of time might be too irritating.

Day 4 - Significant improvement on all legs but Sudocrem/clingfilmed area seeming to work best. Wash off with warm boiled water and gentle sponging to remove more loosened bits. Then loads of Sudocrem on all affected bits and clingfilm/gamgee/bandage all legs.

Day 5 - Wash/sponge scabs with warm water again causing the worst 50p sized scab to slide off (yay!) leaving nice pink skin underneath. Most scabs are now gone or very loosened and swelling is right down on the worst leg. Re-do thick Sudocrem, clingfilm/gamgee/bandage for a final go at remaining small scabs.

Day 6 (Today) - Will see what they are like later but plan is to sponge scabs again (hopefully all will be gone after that) and then apply thin layer of Flamazine over whole legs if not too raw and then gamgee/bandage which will be left on for 2 days.

After 2 days hopefully shouldn't need sponging so will just reapply Flamazine/gamgee/bandage and leave on for another two days. This should give the new skin a chance to heal in a sterile environment.

Hopefully if by day 10 the skin is looking ok then I will swop to Hypocare spray just to kill any bacteria and dry out and will continue to bandage for a few days more then eventually stop using the bandaging altogether and just use Hypocare spray. I will be using polo bandages with turnout boots over the top when she can start going out again (to stop T/O boots rubbing) and will ask YO to only turn out if dry/cold weather. 

She is happy in (thank goodness) and fairly clean and hence until dry weather arrives against my usual principles of turnout being very important she will stay in if necessary. As an ex racer she is used to it and if it means stopping her legs getting sore then it must be done.  

Sorry for the essay but I thought this info might be of help to others as it has nearly made me cry how sore it has made her....
		
Click to expand...

I havent tried the banding with cream but the origonal slavering the legs in cream for the first 2 weeks seem to make it worse not better so i stoped this and throughly cleaned the legs of sudocream and have been keeping him in and dry and just washing off any mud got on from walking him out each day and toweling off everytime and putting in thick straw stable his legs have been dry and cream free for 2 weeks and jsut had the fuciderm from vets applied to the scabs which isn't doing much. im still waiting on vet calling me back but i am considering bandaging with zinc cream or trying the nettex muddy marvel descab and disinfectant route i ahve got the keratex mud shield powder to trial when he is ready to go back out as well as the equichap boots


----------



## Hawks27 (31 January 2013)

HopeforMe said:



			I battled with mudfever in 8 horses for 3 months last year, so I know how frustrating it can be.

Where your horse is pink-skinned, I'd suspect he may have an underlying allergy or sensitivity that ia making it harder to clear up. Have there been any changes in his pasture, bedding, hay? Also all the scrubbing and creams may be making it worse.

What worked with mine:
 Keep legs clean and dry. Wash only when muddy and use mild shampoo.
 Stop using creams and ointments. These don't allow the skin to dry and provide a moist environment for bacteria and fungi to grow. Use zinc sudocream as a barrier only if turning out.
 Powder legs with Gold Bond itch powder or similar,
 Do not pick scabs, but you can rub off loose bits.
 Make sure you are feeding sufficient zinc and copper. If not, supplement. Low sugar diet (I think you are already doing this).
 Discuss with your vet the possibility of allergies and possibility of giving antihistamine or even a course of Dexamethisone. I have two that require this and both are long stockinged pink-skinned types.
 As much exercise as you can give to help circulation and healing. I turnout as long as it isn't really muddy.
 Wash brushes, towels, anything that touches MF to keep from reinfecting.

I haven't had nearly as much trouble with MF this year. We catch it really early and keep it clean, dry and powdered. Good luck with it.
		
Click to expand...

this was the worse part he went from fine to riddle in space of 2 days there wasnt an option to catch it early it seemed to happen overnight which shocked me.
hes not getting much exercise as i only have half an hour morning and lunch break to walk him out and same again in the evening he gets 3hrs at 3 intervals at the weekend though as i work insane hours and have no help. he does have 3 white socks and pink skin sadly very typical of overos. i have a stack of towels so use a fresh one everyday and boil wash the sponge cloth i sue every night to make sure its clean if he needs any muck sponging off his legs each day


----------



## Hawks27 (31 January 2013)

kirstykate said:



			Clean legs with warm salty water and another huge thumbs up for Flamazine, works wonders

Click to expand...

i will ask vet for this as she provided fuciderm which isnt working but they are both perscription only so i can't order direct myself


----------



## Hawks27 (31 January 2013)

Purple18 said:



			hiibisrub once and try to get as many scabs off as possible if they can bare it leave them dry don't put barrier cream on it just traps in the injection  let them dry out throughly don't hibisrub them or anything after the first time so try tio do a good done the first time when there starting to heal you can the  use something like flazmine a thin amount over the area morning and night try not to mess with it too much.


Are the scabs yellow or a normal scab brown colour ? once they have gone a brown colour don't pick them anymore it healing it's really important you get all of yellow scabs off there the injection and the problem 



good luck
		
Click to expand...

There all rbown look just like mud as when he first started with ti i was just brushing what i throught was mud off his legs when i realised there was a problem (thank heavens i always run my hand over as i brush to feel for any lumps or bumps) hes never had any yello or ozing ones which makes ti all the more frustrating as they just keep spreading hes onyl occasionally sensitive most dont seem to bother him


----------



## Hawks27 (31 January 2013)

applecart14 said:



			I would consider leaving him in for a period of a few days to maybe a couple of weeks to allow the mud fever to completely clear up.  Only when its 100% gone can you turn back out making sure the legs are completely dry before applying a barrier e.g. lard and flowers of sulphur mixed, or Keratex.

You really need to break the cycle completely.
		
Click to expand...

Hes been in for 4 weeks now and theres no improvement this is why am at my wits end as appears nothing is working poor sods been stabled since new years day to try get this to clear up


----------



## siennamum (31 January 2013)

Hawks27 said:



			i will ask vet for this as she provided fuciderm which isnt working but they are both perscription only so i can't order direct myself
		
Click to expand...

You can get fuciderm on amazon (well I have previously) but I find it so expensive and you need to be able to use it liberally,.

Clomatrizole, will do no harm, and is soothing, It will kill fungus dead, you can get it from the pharmacist, just don't say it's for a horse.


----------



## nieghham (31 January 2013)

I did not see this in the posts but it could be called something else there....do you guys have Panalog?


----------



## russianhorse (31 January 2013)

Oh, this is been the bain of my life!! 

Dizzys legs became sooooooo swollen with MF, that had vet out giving him anti-inflamms, antibiotics and bute.  Vet advised to hibiscrub legs, slap sudocreme on and bandage overnight with clingfilm.  

Well this didnt work on him..................so I tried everything! the muddy marvel range etc etc and still nothing.  It has been literally been the most stubborn mudfever that has probably every existed on this planet 

Anyway, what I DID find gave it a good start was the lincoln Kure Cream (?) - expensive but after 1 tub it seemed so much better. Unfortunately the world and his dog (or horse) felt the same, and so I couldnt get it anywhere!

Anyway, I am pleased to say we are virtually all clear now - nearly 10 weeks later , and what has worked fully is:

washed his legs once thoroughly with hibiscrub and bandage overnight

then good old dual action canasten athletes foot cream (around £3.50 from Tescos) - it has Clomatrizole in it  rubbed in well

Then legs smothered in pig oil/sulphur 

It has worked a treat 


However, a tip from a MF 'expert' (whose horse only ever had to look at mud and he'd get it) recommended that if I had some antibiotic granules left, mix it up in a bottle with some liquid paraffin and smother legs in it.  The antibiotics can therefore work from the outside in, whilst being able to breathe but protected with the paraffin.  I have no idea if it works, but she swears by it and so if Dizzy gets it bad next year (which Im hoping WONT be the case) i'll give that a go


----------



## SkewbyTwo (31 January 2013)

Conotrane. As much as you can of it. Applies well to wet legs too.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 January 2013)

The boy had mud fever that didn't want to shift a few months ago. Norodine (antibiotic) and Flamazine falied, but Norodine and Hypocare (which I tried in desperation TBH) worked. I left the scabs alone and just sprayed it liberally twice a day.


----------



## oscarwild (31 January 2013)

My mare had really bad mud fever last year.  We battled for 4 months or so to clear it up.  After 3 months the vet gave me a product called Equi-Oxcide from a company called Trus-STEED.  Its a product that you paint on over the scabs a few times a week until the scabs have gone.  The scabs fall off once the bacteria that causing it has been killed.  So you dont have to do anything bar paint it on a few times a week.


----------



## Hawks27 (1 February 2013)

russianhorse said:



			Oh, this is been the bain of my life!! 

Dizzys legs became sooooooo swollen with MF, that had vet out giving him anti-inflamms, antibiotics and bute.  Vet advised to hibiscrub legs, slap sudocreme on and bandage overnight with clingfilm.  

Well this didnt work on him..................so I tried everything! the muddy marvel range etc etc and still nothing.  It has been literally been the most stubborn mudfever that has probably every existed on this planet 

Anyway, what I DID find gave it a good start was the lincoln Kure Cream (?) - expensive but after 1 tub it seemed so much better. Unfortunately the world and his dog (or horse) felt the same, and so I couldnt get it anywhere!

Anyway, I am pleased to say we are virtually all clear now - nearly 10 weeks later , and what has worked fully is:

washed his legs once thoroughly with hibiscrub and bandage overnight

then good old dual action canasten athletes foot cream (around £3.50 from Tescos) - it has Clomatrizole in it  rubbed in well

Then legs smothered in pig oil/sulphur 

It has worked a treat 


However, a tip from a MF 'expert' (whose horse only ever had to look at mud and he'd get it) recommended that if I had some antibiotic granules left, mix it up in a bottle with some liquid paraffin and smother legs in it.  The antibiotics can therefore work from the outside in, whilst being able to breathe but protected with the paraffin.  I have no idea if it works, but she swears by it and so if Dizzy gets it bad next year (which Im hoping WONT be the case) i'll give that a go 

Click to expand...

Can the pig oil and sulphur or keratex mud shield be used before the legs are healed? i have bought both of these with the intention of using them as a baririer to prevent it coming back once he has recovered i havent used them yet as thought they would irratate the current mud fever or trap it in rahter than aid in its recovery


----------



## RCP Equestrian (1 February 2013)

Check out the before and after pics on this website...

www.equi-oil.com

This is how it cleared up rain scald and it does exactly the same for mud fever. I'm not much of a fan of these steriod type creams as they can damage the skin whilst killing the infection, which means new skin cells are getting damaged. I used Equi-Oil as it is 100% natural and it cleared my mares mud fever within days. Now I just keep a bottle handy as a barrier. It heals the skin from the inside out and also helps hair regrowth. If you've tried everything I definitely think this is worth a go. Worked for me


----------



## Hawks27 (1 February 2013)

RCP Equestrian said:



			Check out the before and after pics on this website...

www.equi-oil.com

This is how it cleared up rain scald and it does exactly the same for mud fever. I'm not much of a fan of these steriod type creams as they can damage the skin whilst killing the infection, which means new skin cells are getting damaged. I used Equi-Oil as it is 100% natural and it cleared my mares mud fever within days. Now I just keep a bottle handy as a barrier. It heals the skin from the inside out and also helps hair regrowth. If you've tried everything I definitely think this is worth a go. Worked for me 

Click to expand...

How far does that little bottle go has his hind legs are covered and front fetlocks/pasterns, thats alot fo money for a tiny bottle to seee if it works!


----------



## Billabongchick (1 February 2013)

RCP Equestrian said:



			Check out the before and after pics on this website...

www.equi-oil.com

Click to expand...

Wow, it's not cheap is it?!


----------



## Bobbly (1 February 2013)

I can only offer you what I was told by my old farrier who took on an ex show horse with MF problems constantly, he was told to feed sulphur in some form (food grade maybe?), which he did (don't know what) and it cleared up his heavy cobs legs. Maybe speak to vet about how and in what form it can be fed? It is a content in MSM.


----------



## Billabongchick (1 February 2013)

Hawks27 said:



			I havent tried the banding with cream but the origonal slavering the legs in cream for the first 2 weeks seem to make it worse not better
		
Click to expand...

I think it is the clingfilm and bandaging which makes the difference; I'd been using Flamizine just slathered on without covering when she came into stable overnight (trying not to hose off first to keep dry) and it had very slow effect. The clingfilm seems to make the scabs sweat off and it seems that keeping the entire area sterile and clean is the trick. Once the scabs are all gone I will change to a drier approach but the scabs need the moisture to help them soak off initially and once I have clean skin to work with then a dry approach will be better. Whatever happens I will be bandaging for riding and turnout to try and keep it dry until the mud dries out.


----------



## RCP Equestrian (1 February 2013)

Hawks27 said:



			How far does that little bottle go has his hind legs are covered and front fetlocks/pasterns, thats alot fo money for a tiny bottle to seee if it works!
		
Click to expand...

For mud fever on all four legs, using AM and PM will probably last a month. The trick is not to saturate the legs as it works effectively by spraying around the affected area. As it is an oil it soaks in to the skin and works from underneath. If used excessively then yes it will be expensive but, £35 a month is not bank breaking especially when it works so well  

I wouldn't normally recommend something as much as this but as I know it works remarkably well and you sound as though you've tried everything I think it would be worth a go?


----------



## RCP Equestrian (1 February 2013)

Billabongchick said:



			Wow, it's not cheap is it?!
		
Click to expand...

It isn't I know  but it isn't bank breaking either when you consider how well it works. I was sceptical at first but was recommended it by a friend after trying everything with my mares mud fever


----------



## Pasha (1 February 2013)

For those sorts of prices you can get a pair of EquiMed AG Boots, which will last years and save you the hassel of rubbing lotions and potions in!


----------



## Hawks27 (1 February 2013)

Pasha said:



			For those sorts of prices you can get a pair of EquiMed AG Boots, which will last years and save you the hassel of rubbing lotions and potions in!
		
Click to expand...

the boots are over £100 and if they don't work thats a hell of alot of money its that delightfull situation of i wish i could get my money back if it doesnt work id happily pay it if i knew it would i reckon am already up to £300 in vet bills lotions poitions boots and the fact that hes been stabled 24x77 for 4 weeks now and verything i've tried i've been todl is wonderous and will get rid of it so its ahrd to know what to try next as i don't have alot of money and am already struggling but thank you everyone for you suggestions i will start trying them in some kind of order or try different products on different legs and see which shows improvement


----------



## Zuzzie (1 February 2013)

I was told many years ago never to hose down the legs to get rid of mud - all it does is drive the mud into the pores of the skin. If you must wash the legs, use a mild soap (like Johnson's baby bath)  in warm water (maybe a very diluted hibiscrub) and be absolutely 100% sure to get the legs dry when finished.  Leaving the legs damp will make the situation so much worse as the bacteria will multiply.  Pick off the scabs as the bacteria hides underneath and apply antiseptic cream to those areas.  Wrap in leg warmers or bandages overnight.  Once MF has been defeated always put on a barrier cream when turning out to ensure it doesn't come back.


----------



## Dreckly (1 February 2013)

I am another who has had success with Equimedag boots, there is a long thread of success stories on the BD Forum. I tired all sorts of methods and different lotions and creams, these cleared it all within 2 weeks. Has now been MF free for 2 weeks, skin is clear and intact and horse an I are bother happier. Expensive but worth it as no creams or possible vets visits to pay for.


----------



## russianhorse (2 February 2013)

Hawkes27 - sorry can't quote as on phone, but yes pig oil and sulphur over mudfever. I too thought the same as you, but I was told that the sulphur kills off the MF, but the oil acts as a barrier and also allows it to breathe. 

I still wasn't convinced about thd sulphur, hence why I rubbed on the athletes foot cream on first

It's literally the only thing I did that worked  (and vet had told me it was one of the worse cases they had seen)


----------



## Elfen (2 February 2013)

Another using the equimed boots - a bloody godsend!!! Mine had awful mud fever - pig oil and sulphur caused all his hair to drop out so has totally bald legs  have spent a small fortune on different creams - now I rock up to the yard, gently brush off dried mud, put the boots on and that's it  he's out in mud, and the mud fever has gone!! Took about 3 of wearing the boots. Yes expensive but they do work


----------



## siennamum (2 February 2013)

I think the pig oil and sulphur works if the problem is fungal.

BUT I think it can irritate and make the problem worse, I also think as mentioned above, that steroid creams can make the problem much worse if over used.

If the problem won't go away then in all likelihood it is fungal, and as I keep saying clomatrizole is the answer. It will not aggravate the problem,you put it on twice a day and don't have to wash or make the legs wet, it is soothing and it will kill the fungus. Problem with fungus is that it takes ages to go - like months, if it has really taken hold. If you ignore it or treat just for a bacterial problem then the fungus will take hold.  
Clomatrizole costs £4-5 for a 50ml tube from the chemist you can slap it on.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (2 February 2013)

We had a mare who had severe mud fever and we had tried everything the vet had recommended, our farrier gave us Keretex mud shield powder to try and we never looked back. It was brilliant but when we went to buy more it had to be ordered by our local feed store as no one seemed to stock it. Legs have to be clean and dry before applying and it has to be applied daily until the legs are cleared but it is worth the hard work.


----------



## Maesfen (2 February 2013)

Elfen said:



			Another using the equimed boots - a bloody godsend!!! Mine had awful mud fever - pig oil and sulphur caused all his hair to drop out so has totally bald legs  have spent a small fortune on different creams - now I rock up to the yard, gently brush off dried mud, put the boots on and that's it  he's out in mud, and the mud fever has gone!! Took about 3 of wearing the boots. Yes expensive but they do work 

Click to expand...

The hair dropping out is part of the recovery process from mud fever so don't just blame the pig oil unless he didn't have MF in the first place, that you were using it as a preventative.  If you give it enough time, MF is actually self healing, it doesn't always need intervention from us at all but everyone is always in such a hurry nowadays and won't give it the time it needs before they must interfere.
But yes, just brushing mud off is far better than washing and diluting the oils in the coat all the time.and keeping it out of the mud and wet is even better; your 3 weeks was about right.


----------



## Hawks27 (2 February 2013)

Elfen said:



			Another using the equimed boots - a bloody godsend!!! Mine had awful mud fever - pig oil and sulphur caused all his hair to drop out so has totally bald legs  have spent a small fortune on different creams - now I rock up to the yard, gently brush off dried mud, put the boots on and that's it  he's out in mud, and the mud fever has gone!! Took about 3 of wearing the boots. Yes expensive but they do work 

Click to expand...

Do you jsut use the boots to get rid when suffering from MF or every night to rpevent it coming back? is it a case of brush / wash the mud of when brought in leave boots on in stable at night and then turn out with nothing on?


----------



## Hawks27 (2 February 2013)

siennamum said:



			I think the pig oil and sulphur works if the problem is fungal.

BUT I think it can irritate and make the problem worse, I also think as mentioned above, that steroid creams can make the problem much worse if over used.

If the problem won't go away then in all likelihood it is fungal, and as I keep saying clomatrizole is the answer. It will not aggravate the problem,you put it on twice a day and don't have to wash or make the legs wet, it is soothing and it will kill the fungus. Problem with fungus is that it takes ages to go - like months, if it has really taken hold. If you ignore it or treat just for a bacterial problem then the fungus will take hold.  
Clomatrizole costs £4-5 for a 50ml tube from the chemist you can slap it on.
		
Click to expand...

i will go grab some this weekend and give ti ago next week as he is staying in till uflly cured and i can then use barrier or boot products to protect him form it coming back


----------



## Hawks27 (2 February 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			We had a mare who had severe mud fever and we had tried everything the vet had recommended, our farrier gave us Keretex mud shield powder to try and we never looked back. It was brilliant but when we went to buy more it had to be ordered by our local feed store as no one seemed to stock it. Legs have to be clean and dry before applying and it has to be applied daily until the legs are cleared but it is worth the hard work.
		
Click to expand...

i have nought this with the intention of usings as a barrier product once he had healed up was worried about suing it before he healed incase it irratated the sores, ive been a fan of kerratex hoof products in the past and always liked the results,


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 February 2013)

A change in management is essential.
I keep my boy in his stable for a day if I see it starting, this worked this summer, but biggest change has been since feeding 100-200gms of micronised linseed meal every day, he also gets a balanced mineral mix every day, 25gms per day.
At the moment he is out 24/7 and seems fine, the girl who has him at the moment swears by something called Red Biddy, it is a waxy, waterproofing potion.
All people with chronic MF in my experience, have owners who wash the legs every day with Hibiscrub, which is much overused imho, it should be used very dilute and infrequently. I also bandage overnight, covering the affected area with  clean dry bandage, usually animalintex, as it is available. If dry, clean and not infected, you could use stable bandages as long as they are clean. This will help circulation and dry out any wet areas.
PS when stabled overnight, I don't wash the legs. When coming in from field, I don't brush till next morning [when dry].  ......... he has had no serious flare up since I bought him, he was bad when I bought him.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (2 February 2013)

Hawks27 said:



			i have nought this with the intention of usings as a barrier product once he had healed up was worried about suing it before he healed incase it irratated the sores, ive been a fan of kerratex hoof products in the past and always liked the results,
		
Click to expand...

It did not irritate our mare's legs at all just dried up the sores and we would then brush it out each morning and the hair would come away with it. We then used it as a barrier during the winter and she never suffered with mud fever again. It was brilliant stuff.


----------



## Elfen (2 February 2013)

Cant quote as on phone - wherever the pig oil was the hair fell out and the skin was sore so suspect he had a reaction to it. They recommend the boots are used from autum time onwards to prevent mud fever - they're used on clean dry legs in the stable. I've used them with mud fever present - nothing was working and believe me I tried all sorts for quite a while. Don't agree with hibiscrubbing all the time so was either just washing wet mud off and drying thoroughly or brushing off dry mud. He had very bad mud fever on one of his hind legs, very sore and lots of scabs all round his fetlocks. Used the boots and now after three weeks he's totally free of it. I don't put any creams on at all even out in the field. He came in with an overreach - it's healed beautifully very quickly. Honestly the equimed ag boots are fab - I watch other liveries washing, scrubbing, drying, applying creams every night - and they still have mud fever!!


----------



## Sophstar (2 February 2013)

Cob had mudfever on the front of his hind legs this year and he lost the majority of his hair The current routine seems to be helping to clear it: a THOROUGH shampoo of the legs, I don't use brushes just hands and simply use human shampoo with tea tree oil in it. He had an allergic reaction to nizoral shampoo when it was left on overnight but I've shampooed him with it, left it a few minutes and hosed off with no problems. Put him to bed on a deep shavings bed. Walks out next morning completely dry and fluffy so I can inspect skin and progress. On his heels and currently the baldest bits I've slapped on sudocrem. Then from the hocks and knees down I've mixed zinc and castor oil with baby oil into a paste and smothered him in it till the oil is dripping off him. I then don't touch his legs all week, gets put to bed covered in mud and the majority of it has slid off by morning. 

The legs look SO much better. He was literally bald and his latest leg bath showed he now has a covering of hair so its growing back. I think a week of snow gave his legs a good break from the mud! You really need to avoid touching/washing the legs so much as it damages the skin and allows the infection to keep working its way in. I'm certain bandaging made my cob's MF worse, as he was hosed off and bandaged to keep his arthritic legs warm.


----------



## Petalpoos (3 February 2013)

I had very good results using the Muddy Buddy products. The Mud Kure Kreme can be rubbed on over the scabs and after a week or so they just fall off. I kept my horse out of the mud whilst using the MKK until her legs were completely clear of the MF (around 2 weeks) and now she goes out every day with the Muddy Buddy Ointment rubbed around her pasterns, heels and lower fetlocks before she goes out. So far, after about 4 weeks, there has been no recurrence and the fields are very wet. Good luck!


----------



## Hawks27 (4 February 2013)

Miss L Toe said:



			A change in management is essential.
I keep my boy in his stable for a day if I see it starting, this worked this summer, but biggest change has been since feeding 100-200gms of micronised linseed meal every day, he also gets a balanced mineral mix every day, 25gms per day.
At the moment he is out 24/7 and seems fine, the girl who has him at the moment swears by something called Red Biddy, it is a waxy, waterproofing potion.
All people with chronic MF in my experience, have owners who wash the legs every day with Hibiscrub, which is much overused imho, it should be used very dilute and infrequently. I also bandage overnight, covering the affected area with  clean dry bandage, usually animalintex, as it is available. If dry, clean and not infected, you could use stable bandages as long as they are clean. This will help circulation and dry out any wet areas.
PS when stabled overnight, I don't wash the legs. When coming in from field, I don't brush till next morning [when dry].  ......... he has had no serious flare up since I bought him, he was bad when I bought him.
		
Click to expand...

Ive never been a leg hoser my horse is private kept and i dont show its 12 acres of good grazing and a basic clean dry stable no facilaties etc hes out 24x7 spring to autumn and in at night in winter, he gets brushed most morning sbut i never clean off wet mud. when he got the mf i washed the legs with dilute hibiscrub fully the first day then after i only washed any areas he had got dirty overnight in the stable he is into his 5th week in now so his legs have been kept dry and clean. I started him on basic unmollased chop with minerals and micronised linseed when i bought him in october and he developed this at the begining of the year.


----------



## soulfull (4 February 2013)

I've had amazing results thus last couple if weeks using athletes foot spray   I did also wash his legs 2/3 times a week in hibi scrub.  His hair is now growing back lovely


----------



## Billabongchick (5 February 2013)

**IMPORTANT INFO**
Further to my earlier posts on this thread my mare had to go to the vet yesterday as her leg suddenly looked quite infected (swelling having been down and looking better with the bandaging and box rest and various lotions and potions we have used over the past week or two). It turns out that although the lower fetlock scabs are mild mud fever the bigger aggressive ones further up her legs are actually *UV PHOTOSENSITIVITY* and not mud fever at all. Hence why treatments have not been working. She has been prescribed steroids and a couple of different creams and will (once cleared up enough to turn out again) need turnout boots on over her white legs to prevent.

Thought it was important to post this as perhaps some of you others with persistant cases are actually battling the wrong thing as I have been.


----------



## Tiffany (5 February 2013)

When my girl had it late last year I was advised by vet to use hibi scrub just once. I think wetting infected area can aggrevate the problem with some horses. Once cleared & going out again it might be worth putting udder cream on before putting out


----------



## abitodd (5 February 2013)

I cannot speak form experience because thankfully mine have not shown any signs of mud fever,despite being in a wet field. However a friend of mine has claimed success smearing the affected area with goose fat. I wonder if anyone else has ever tried this? Certainly cheaper than other products,especially if you happened to cook a goose for christmas! (I have 4 jars of the stuff in the fridge if anyone near me wants to give it a try-I'll roast my tatties in sudocreme instead!)


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (5 February 2013)

Billabongchick said:



**IMPORTANT INFO**
Further to my earlier posts on this thread my mare had to go to the vet yesterday as her leg suddenly looked quite infected (swelling having been down and looking better with the bandaging and box rest and various lotions and potions we have used over the past week or two). It turns out that although the lower fetlock scabs are mild mud fever the bigger aggressive ones further up her legs are actually *UV PHOTOSENSITIVITY* and not mud fever at all. Hence why treatments have not been working. She has been prescribed steroids and a couple of different creams and will (once cleared up enough to turn out again) need turnout boots on over her white legs to prevent.

Thought it was important to post this as perhaps some of you others with persistant cases are actually battling the wrong thing as I have been.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to suggest it was something else as in theory, if the horse has been removed from the conditions that are suspected to have caused it and has not made improvement then it is unlikely to be mud fever.

But I was going to suggest straw mites and dectomex (or whatever it is called - spray it on the area affected) to get rid as I had this with my boy in the first winter I had him, initially though MF and only when I noticed the agitation after fresh straw I looked to see if it was something else.


----------



## kellyb (5 February 2013)

sorry to write this if it's already been mentioned here but we are having an issue now with probable mud fever and were advised in very strong way to use Hypocare . Several people in the shop at the same time said it was a miracle worker. I can not say yet how I feel it works personally because we only bought it today and tried it on our horse tonight. Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Billabongchick (6 February 2013)

Hypocare is good - a friend bought it and it sorted my old share horse out. Also if they are sore then you don't have to scrub/get wet. In our case it obviously wasn't going to help the problem but I have used it on ripped pad on dog and just sprayed it on myself where a thorn got me today and where I sliced my toe on swimming pool filter yesterday!


----------



## Hawks27 (6 February 2013)

Billabongchick said:



**IMPORTANT INFO**
Further to my earlier posts on this thread my mare had to go to the vet yesterday as her leg suddenly looked quite infected (swelling having been down and looking better with the bandaging and box rest and various lotions and potions we have used over the past week or two). It turns out that although the lower fetlock scabs are mild mud fever the bigger aggressive ones further up her legs are actually *UV PHOTOSENSITIVITY* and not mud fever at all. Hence why treatments have not been working. She has been prescribed steroids and a couple of different creams and will (once cleared up enough to turn out again) need turnout boots on over her white legs to prevent.

Thought it was important to post this as perhaps some of you others with persistant cases are actually battling the wrong thing as I have been.
		
Click to expand...

He is finally showing slight improvement and it seems to be settling down but is now on his 5th week in and is still along way from haing clean scab free elgs the vet is coming back to do skin scrapings and blood tests to confirm we are defintely battling mud feaver. I have bought him the boots ready for when he can be turned out also as he is a pink skinned overo i got him a uv full coverage fly sheet just to be on safe side ready for the warmer weather and i have now seen they do uv leg wraps too which might be better in the warmer weather if his legs are going to be as prone to the sun as the rest of him as he is loud overo colouring so is sorel and white wiht lot sof large white bits


----------



## Hawks27 (6 February 2013)

abitodd said:



			I cannot speak form experience because thankfully mine have not shown any signs of mud fever,despite being in a wet field. However a friend of mine has claimed success smearing the affected area with goose fat. I wonder if anyone else has ever tried this? Certainly cheaper than other products,especially if you happened to cook a goose for christmas! (I have 4 jars of the stuff in the fridge if anyone near me wants to give it a try-I'll roast my tatties in sudocreme instead!)
		
Click to expand...

I oculd imagine the goose fat would work as a barrier jsut fine being something similar too the pig oil but would be slimey messy and probably a bit smelly. Not sure sudocream roasties would taste to fabulous neither!


----------



## Hawks27 (13 February 2013)

Time for a bit of an update thankyou to everyone for you advice where still trialing it all, he is now on a course of steroids form the vet and the inflamation has gone down and he has stopped developing new scabs but still has plenty of solid scabs that seem to be going no where.
FOr those that use mudy marvel nowhere does it tell me how often in the directions to repeat the process i have done the descab and disinfectant on the last 2 weekends seems to have soothed his legs and washed off the loose scabs but other than that can't say its worked.
Bought a bottle of the hypocare spray this weekend but as it makes the legs quite wet and as i am suppose to be keeping them as dry as possible is this really a godd idea to use? applied it morning and night since Saturday but am not convinced its a good idea but have seen no change iether way as yet but i have been giving everything new 2 weeks before trying something else.
Am happy for now that it has at least stoped getting worse so going to see what happens over next couple of weeks keeping him clean and bone dry and see how he goes when the steroids stop


----------



## Billabongchick (13 February 2013)

I think you've posted in the other thread about Leuko V but I'd really be looking into this as sounds very similar to how things went with my girl. Not all vets seem familiar with it...


----------



## midogrey (13 February 2013)

Hi,
I found hibiscrub made it worse. I used a mix of crushed fresh garlic, tea tree oil mixed into udder cream- worked  a treat


----------



## Twinkley Lights (13 February 2013)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			I was going to suggest it was something else as in theory, if the horse has been removed from the conditions that are suspected to have caused it and has not made improvement then it is unlikely to be mud fever.

But I was going to suggest straw mites and dectomex (or whatever it is called - spray it on the area affected) to get rid as I had this with my boy in the first winter I had him, initially though MF and only when I noticed the agitation after fresh straw I looked to see if it was something else.
		
Click to expand...

^ These . It's vital to check for other conditions as feather mites and other sensitivity can break the skin and look just like MF ... and you can actually have multiple conditions at once.


----------



## FfionWinnie (13 February 2013)

Orangehorse said:



			Look to nutrition as well - although this isn't a short term solution I know.  

I had a mare that used to get mud fever and I changed her to a feed balancer and after some time realised that she hadn't suffered from mud fever since. She came in over night and I put vaseline on her legs every day before turnout as well.

My present  horse came to me with mud fever as a 2 year old, in fact it was noted on the vetting.  Since then he has always been fed a balancer - now Top Spec - he has never had mud fever.  I check him regularly as I can hardly believe it, considering the conditions he is turned out in, and he comes in with soaking wet, muddly legs every day.
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely agree with this. Bought my mare in late September with chronic mud fever which she had had all Summer!  I treated it and it abated to a tolerable level but then had another flair up. 6 weeks ago I started feeding chelated Rockies to all of mine for another reason and I can only attribute this for her mudfever now going!  She is out 24/7, I have no dry fields for her now, so she is in the muddiest field she has been and it rains constantly here yet its getting better. So it has to be diet. Either the Rockies and or micronised linseed.


----------



## Hawks27 (14 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Absolutely agree with this. Bought my mare in late September with chronic mud fever which she had had all Summer!  I treated it and it abated to a tolerable level but then had another flair up. 6 weeks ago I started feeding chelated Rockies to all of mine for another reason and I can only attribute this for her mudfever now going!  She is out 24/7, I have no dry fields for her now, so she is in the muddiest field she has been and it rains constantly here yet its getting better. So it has to be diet. Either the Rockies and or micronised linseed.
		
Click to expand...

I started him on Linseed when i bought him as i am a barefooter so always feed a low sugar and starch diet and all though 6 hasn't been backed and never been shod so was already working on improving his hoof quality he has unmollased chop and sugar beet with this was he was a bit thin. I also intend to add pro hoof one to improve his feet and 2 for the zinc and copper to help with his skin ive never herd of the rockies but will have a look at them


----------



## shergar (15 February 2013)

diet is vital  use a good balancer  and if you can go on UNIVERSITY OF LINCOLN website they did a 5YEAR study and seem to be getting good results  I found it trying to help a friend  The boots sound like a good idea as this removing the cause  I have fed linseed that I cook my self its great for improving skin and hair  it is full of anti oxidants anti inflamatorys and high in omega 3  essential fatty acids  its cheap the horse s love it and it helps skin from the inside                                Hope this helps you all


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 February 2013)

Hawks27 said:



			I started him on Linseed when i bought him as i am a barefooter so always feed a low sugar and starch diet and all though 6 hasn't been backed and never been shod so was already working on improving his hoof quality he has unmollased chop and sugar beet with this was he was a bit thin. I also intend to add pro hoof one to improve his feet and 2 for the zinc and copper to help with his skin ive never herd of the rockies but will have a look at them
		
Click to expand...

They are just mineral blocks, any agricultural shop sells them. I would get the chelated ones, they are suitable for feeding to all stock. Hope it works!


----------



## Hawks27 (15 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			They are just mineral blocks, any agricultural shop sells them. I would get the chelated ones, they are suitable for feeding to all stock. Hope it works!
		
Click to expand...

I'v ehad a quick look at them onlien will order them if my local tack shop doesn't stock them am more than happy for him to have a mineral lick in his stall hes already got toys galore in thier to entertain him bless hate have them in all the time i feel rotten as we havent a school so can't even lunge just been jogging on the lane with him but i've a dodgy knee so running is not a good idea for me lol


----------



## amandaco2 (15 February 2013)

Is use an antiseptic shampoo and salty water to wash the legs, then flamazine them


----------



## MochaDun (17 February 2013)

Twinkley Lights said:



			^ These . It's vital to check for other conditions as feather mites and other sensitivity can break the skin and look just like MF ... and you can actually have multiple conditions at once.
		
Click to expand...

I had an underlying mite problem which led to an infected leg as the mudfever got in.  Think the mites did continue to cause a few problems/damage to the surface of the skin since then but think we are rid of them now with treatment and his legs/heels are improving rapidly. He's never been one to suffer from mudfever in 8 years of owning him until last/this year so I'm just wondering if what weakened his overall resistance to mudfever were the underlying nibblers! I'm just being a bit cautious about how much mud he's exposed to on a frequent basis at the moment until the skin is fully healed from the mite damage.


----------



## criso (17 February 2013)

Agree about the nutrition. 
I was already balancing to my forage but moved yards recently.  I continued to feed an average level while I was waiting for the analysis of the new fields.

Within two weeks one of mine who lives out got terrible mud fever, I had to bring him in for a week to get on top of it.

In the meantime, my analysis came back with off the scale manganese, this stops the absorption of copper and zinc.  I adjusted the amount of these two and fingers crossed he seems to resisting mud fever better.

The problem is you can't just feed high levels without knowing there is an issue as you can overdose but it is an angle to consider.


----------

